# Filters for 16-35mm f/2.8L?



## tlr (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm looking for a filters (especially ND grad and non-grad) for my lenses, and want to make sure they won't vignette on the 16-35mm f/2.8 with a full frame sensor.

Any recommendations? Do the Lee or Cokin filter holders vignette on this lens?

Thanks


----------



## JerryKnight (Jun 16, 2012)

Look for "wide angle" or "slim" filters, depending on the brand. They usually lack the outer screw mount, so you can't stack multiple filters, but the frames are about half the thickness.

I don't have any experience with the filter holders, but I bet they wouldn't vignette at all as long as you got the correct size.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2012)

Original or MkII lens? I tested the 16-35 II with B+W filters, a single F-Pro causes no increase in vignetting (click for testing details). 





A Cokin filter holder would work, but you'd likely need the largest (X-Pro, IIRC) for 16mm on FF.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 18, 2012)

In Cokin the more common P series also has a wide angle bracket. I haven't done careful testing but I don't think it vignettes with my 16-35.


----------



## harvey3909 (Jun 19, 2012)

i have have been using the lee big stopper lately and it is really awesome. i finally got one from ebay and it is one hundred dollars more from its original price. it was worth the purchase coz i could not wait 6mos for adorama and bh photo to get a stock. here are my images using 5d3 16-35 2.8 II


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2012)

FWIW, for the regular (non-grad) ND filters, I prefer the convenience of round screw-in filters. I use a B+W 77mm 10-stop and an 82mm Schneider Optics 10-stop.


----------



## MidasPhotos (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an 16-35mm going on a landscape photo trip in a couple on months. I've always used Cokin but they a waste of time they give out a noticeable magenta cast. Thought of switching to Lee, cant go wrong there, too expensive, so opting to a middle road alternative with Hitech filters, these fit in the Lee holder so can always upgrade to Lee later.
My doubts are
1 With powerfull software now out, are ND Grad obsolete ? Can we do the same with great flexibility in PS or 
light room.
2 If i go for the rectangular filter option, should I get the 150 or 100 for the 16-35 mm Lens


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

MidasPhotos said:


> My doubts are
> 1 With powerfull software now out, are ND Grad obsolete ? Can we do the same with great flexibility in PS or
> light room.
> 2 If i go for the rectangular filter option, should I get the 150 or 100 for the 16-35 mm Lens



HDR can go a long way towards making graduated NDs unnecessary. But...do you have the computer skills and time to do HDR? Sometimes is better to get it right in-camera.

I'd get the 150mm - you want the flexibility to put the dividing line wherever you want in the frame, and a 100mm filter will limit you a bit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

My new 16-35 should arrive today. I do not have any filters larger than 77mm, I'm not sure I will need any, but will look for a cir pol and a ND. Multiple exposure HDR seems like a good way to deal with high DR static scenes. As long as its not over baked, it can look natural.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Look for "wide angle" or "slim" filters, depending on the brand. They usually lack the outer screw mount, so you can't stack multiple filters, but the frames are about half the thickness.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the filter holders, but I bet they wouldn't vignette at all as long as you got the correct size.



The B+W XS-PRO line has the front screw mount and they work pretty good. I just ordered a Lee Foundation kit from B&H with a wide angle adapter. These fit a bit closer to the lens to avoid vignetting. BTW I also have coming a Lee Big Stopper which was $160. I searched all over eBay and they seem to go for on average, 250-$350.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My new 16-35 should arrive today. I do not have any filters larger than 77mm, I'm not sure I will need any, but will look for a cir pol and a ND. Multiple exposure HDR seems like a good way to deal with high DR static scenes. As long as its not over baked, it can look natural.



I have the B+W XS-Pro 82mm UV on mine, and the Kaesemann CPol is on the way. The Lee 77mm WA adapter is coming, but they were out of stock on the 82.


----------

